# Introducing donkeys and horses



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't have any tips for you, but definitely keep us posted on the donkeys!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> As usual I am way ahead of this problem taking place.
> 
> In the spring we are bringing home 2 donkey friends. One is the mamma and the other is a two year old who is currently being trained to pull a cart. I would LOVE for Estrella and Jericho to be able to make a herd with our new additions but how feasible is this? What is the best way to introduce the lot? The donkeys are standard donkeys and the horses are 15hh ish (Estrella is 13.2 and growing) thanks!


It shouldn't present any problems; horses and donkeys generally get along just fine. Expect the horses to try and boss the donkeys around, and the donkeys to play sneaky tricks on the horses. They will become great friends.
(edit Donkeys are escape artists; do go over your fencing carefully, and plug all holes where one might duck thru it. Prepare your neighbors in advance, and get ready for a few phone calls: "Your donkey is eating my garden . . ." I got a message once; "George came over for Thanksgiving dinner. We gave him some stuffing, and put him in the side yard. Please come and get him when you get this . . ." ;-)


----------

